# Hitachi compact Li-ion 18v cordless



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

A while back my 14.4 volt Ni-Cad Delta cordless drill crapped out on me so I went shopping. I was looking for a compact Li-ion drill for their power to weight ratio. The applications were for hobbyist woodworking and light home improvement. Under those criteria I have been very pleased with this drill/flashlight combo. I was originally going to look at the Ridgid 18V compact but after finding this combo on sale for $149 I couldn't pass it up. (compared to 199 for the Ridgid) I had researched several drills and the Hitachi ranked highly amongst its peers, though not the highest. I figured for my purposes it would be good and I was not wrong. The difference between this drill and my old one is night and day. This thing is so light and comfortable it is almost wrong for a power tool. It has ample power and quick charge times (around 30-35 minutes, I didn't set an egg timer but it blows away my old ni-cad times). The flashlight is a nice bonus that I wasn't too excited about at first, but I have had to use it several times and its convenience cannot be denied. Overall, for $150 bucks the tool is great for what I need and has a good warranty, so I recommend it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have two Hitachi NiCad drills and have been happy with them. They're old and the batteries on the 14.4 v are not holding a charge as long as they once did but hey, they are the original batteries, have been cycled hundreds of times, and I'd caught the kit on sale at Lowes and paid $79 for the drill, two batteries, charger, flashlight, and carrying case. Can't beat that. 

Not trying to make you feel bad about your price ACP - I bought mine quite a few years ago when they first came out with that model and caught a great sale price on top of it. You got a good deal and you'll get many years out of that set. Hitachi is right up there usually with Panasonic when it comes to battery longevity. No one beats Panasonic's battery technology though they always lead the pack on that it seems, and their prices reflect it.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Not trying to make you feel bad about your price ACP - quote]
> 
> :no: Not at all, I am always glad to hear of someone getting a good deal on a tool. :thumbsup: I am very happy with mine considering the prices on the competition. I didn't want to wait for a black Friday sale. I am glad to hear your opinion of Hitachi drills, I hope I have the same luck with this set. So far so good.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got a Hitachi 12v Ni-CAd drill, 12v Ni-Cad impact driver, and a 10.8v Li-Ion driver....love the feel of all of them, and really like the little Li-ion driver. I'd imagine the 18v has excellent power. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

It has been awhile since I acquired this cordless drill and it's mating impact driver  so I thought I would provide an updated review on them as I have had a chance to use them extensively. I recently bought a new house with an unfinished basement and garage and have used them both as my primary drills/drivers for the jobs involved with finishing the home. I have used the impact for drywalling, driving lags into the timbers for the garden, installing electrical recepticles, etc. I have used the drill for everything from minor drilling to augering out the 3/4" holes in the studs for pulling wire, to using a circle cutter on the duct work. The drill and imp. driver have performed wonderfully. Battery life is still very long, even with using the 3/4" spade bit in the studs. The impact driver uses the same batteries and they last forever when attached to it. They are comfortable, the belt hooks work flawlessly and they are tough. I have, unfortunately, dropped them off the 8' ladder and they took it like a champ. No issues. The only problem is the chuck on the drill when using large bits tends to be a little weak, but I rarely use those bits, so eh. Anyways, I wanted to provide an update on these since my first reviews were initial impressions. After running them through a wide variety of tasks they continue to kick as intended marvelously.


----------

